# Skeleton Thread



## LofaSofa (Oct 16, 2018)

Post Cool Skeletons.

*




*

Kiwi Skeleton With Egg Still Inside ↑


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Oct 17, 2018)

My all time fave Van Gogh painting


----------



## Dr. Samuel Hayden (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Dick Pooman (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## millais (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Beth (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Applejack (Oct 17, 2018)

A bird with the power to summon a giant bird skeleton. Need I say more?


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## SubtleInvitation (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## JB 236 (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Purple Stuff (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Coelacanth (Oct 17, 2018)

Can't have a skeleton thread without including the best skeleton of them all!


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Purple Stuff (Oct 17, 2018)

Coelacanth said:


> Can't have a skeleton thread without including the best skeleton of them all!


skeletor isn't even a skeleton, he's a blue guy who had his face burned off. his name was keldor




i know it is hard to accept, but that is just how the truth is sometimes


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 17, 2018)

Purple Stuff said:


> skeletor isn't even a skeleton, he's a blue guy who had his face burned off. his name was keldor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just in the 2002 remake


----------



## Staffy (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 17, 2018)

Spoiler: Too sexy for work


----------



## Staffy (Oct 17, 2018)

But this guy looks badass though, in seriousness


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 17, 2018)

The war against the fuccbois is never over. Always be ready to smash a head.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Oct 18, 2018)

Can't forget the uberskeleton.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 18, 2018)

Shame on you guys for not inviting @A Skeleton, @Skeealator, @Bones (RIP), @Broseph Stalin, or any of our other sick skeleton posters.

Also, here's a skeleton from my ever-growing skeleton folder on my phone:


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 19, 2018)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Shame on you guys for not inviting @A Skeleton, @Skeealator, @Bones (RIP), @Broseph Stalin, or any of our other sick skeleton posters.
> 
> Also, here's a skeleton from my ever-growing skeleton folder on my phone:


No one invited them because we all knew they'd feel a thread like this in their bones. We know they'll come here.


----------



## Nick Gars (Oct 19, 2018)

Holy fuck this thread is spooky.

Anyway, best skeleton related material ever.

https://youtu.be/8RGLbFS1Y5I


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Skeletor (Oct 19, 2018)

Muthafuckin skellingtons all up in this bitch.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## An Ghost (Oct 20, 2018)

I’m brooooos with tons of skeklintets so don’t call me “plasmy” or “sheet” for posting here



 
But lezbereal, when you alivies post about having skeleton friends, this is who you’re talking about


Spoiler


----------



## Sundae (Oct 20, 2018)

Here's some flaming skelly pics:


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Commander X (Oct 31, 2018)

Not so much a skeleton as a skull-ington, somebody's custom build of a "Krote" mech from the universe of  "Maschinen Krieger" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maschinen_Krieger_ZbV_3000


----------



## ️ronic (Oct 31, 2018)

If you look closely, you can see me in the crowd.


----------



## Bagronkleton (Nov 2, 2018)




----------

